# send and receive faxes online with Verizon home phone



## smarteepantz (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi, I am starting a business and would like to use my Verizon wireless home phone to send and receive faxes but Verizon said I can't fax with that service. Would I be able to send and receive faxes online using the Verizon line or would I have to get another fax line? I have Comcast cable internet and an all in one printer that has a fax machine built into it. I don't even know if I need a phone line at all for internet faxing. Is there anything new in windows 10 that has to do with faxing because I upgraded to that recently?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

check out efax.


----------



## smarteepantz (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks, I checked into Efax and found that it is as expensive as it would be to add a phone line to my Comcast service so I think I would rather do that.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

smarteepantz said:


> add a phone line to my Comcast service


That would be adding a VoIP phone, not a phone line, right? Maybe a fax machine can use that, but suggest you check it out unless you know that it does.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

It appears that the Phone Service that Comcast offers IS VOIP. I know when I had Vonage I could not send or receive Faxes


----------



## Dinodod (Jan 10, 2016)

It really amazes me that we are in 2016 and still using ancient technology such as faxes. Faxes are an obsolete technology in favor of Email. It amazes me even more that we have computers and still use paper and printers. Oh well....

Fax machines still require an old school phone line. VOIP solutions are probably not going to work unless you want to mess with the settings (baud rate 9600 for one).

Have a read here: http://www.voipmechanic.com/faxingissuesandotherdevices.htm

http://home.howstuffworks.com/foip1.htm

Google FoIP for more information

Faxing by PC over the internet is simple and easy, even free for limited number of faxes. Look over: https://www.google.it/webhp?sourcei...&es_th=1&ie=UTF-8#q=fax over internet&es_th=1. You would just need to scan any documents into the PC that you want to fax if you need to.

Why not just email the documents? LOL, everyone has Email, right?

If you need to fax old school, you might need an old school phone line. Welcome to to the modern era!


----------

